# How Long Until Pelvic Floor Exercises Start To Work?



## SadHuman (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been doing basic pelvic floor exercises for about 2 weeks now everyday, and I am aware that isn't a lot of time, but despite everything my pelvic floor is only getting worse and worse. I'm worried it will never get better.
I suffer with excessive gas which I cannot control. This always gets me unwanted attention and constant comments about the way I smell. It's kinda of a fecal-gas smell I think. Me and the family I live with cannot smell me but others can. They think I'm insane!
Even when I feel completely fine and not gassy, I get these reactions so I think perhaps I'm leaking gas also.
As well as this, I have incomplete evacuation and I can feel my weak pelvic floor has trouble working.
I'm currently on the low fodmap diet which has reduced the gas a little, I am eating many low sulphur foods like kiwi and cucumber, and like I said before, I am doing the exercises every single day.
I'm worried that they'll never start to make a difference. How long was it until it made a different for anyone else, and if so, it would be useful to know what exercises you were doing?


----------



## Sufferer25 (Dec 8, 2017)

First of all a little more information is beneficial here, such as what exercises youre doing, what youre eating, as well as symptoms other than being gassy and incomplete ivac if you have anymore.

Just making this short right now because i'm tired, but youre overworking your floor you shouldn't be going to such intense measures of working it out everyday almost every muscle in the body needs rest days. A simple regimen of 2 days on 2 days off is a decent start or maybe look up info and find out what an even better on/off period would be to best maximize the growth of muscles. For me pelvic floor exercises are the least beneficial in my situation. Id done kegels and shit for the longest time with almost no benefits, look into legs glutes lower back and core would be my best bit of advice at the moment.

With your comment of saying youre working out and its making it worse, I know of myself and Marianozab that can attest to overworking our muscles ourselves and it basically almost seemed like things were getting worse, you want to fix this as fast as possible which is understandable so you try and work extra hard, but in the end youre hindering it more by not resting.

Also general stuff, eat healthy if youre not


----------

